# Need some opinions.....Kaya K3, Kaya KStorm, SF Premium Carbon, Hoyt GP 720



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm looking to replace my Samick Priviliges in the next month with some carbon limbs and am looking for any opinions from anyone who has shot these limbs. I know all of these will be a step up from the Priviliges, looking for smooth and quick, and any info about quirk regarding these choices.

Kaya K3
Kaya KStorm
SF Premium Carbon
Hoyt GP 720 Carbon


Also, any other recommendations/information would be welcome.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm currently testing some Hoyt GP F7 wood/carbon medium length 40lb limbs. Smooth and fast, with a pleasant and quiet audio pitch.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I have only tried the SFs above, but I'm a huge proponent of letting someone else bite the full retail bullet, and test this years model. All my current set ups were previously owned, but I've shot some limbs that I never could have afforded new.. For about the price of the ones listed above cost new.

That said, my 990 TX limbs are smooth and snappy and stable, and I see those go used for 300-350ish. They are about 500 new. My samick extremes are my favorite limbs thus far, and they're around 300 used. Winex, older Innos... All pretty good and well tested. 

Hoyt G3, samick Carbon Universals ... Lots of great limbs with a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I had the Kaya tomcats foam ( rename K3) they were good I got them s/hand & sold them due to up grade in weight. I then got K3 foam new & the delamated in a week . But to Kayas service I got a full refund. I then went to Hoyt CX900 s/hand due to I needed the limbs in a week & I was able to get them locally
I did like the K3 s/ tomacats


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Fwiw, I have also shot and owned the Kaya tomcats and the SF premium carbons. Both nice limbs, the Kayas were a smidgen slower but seemed slightly more stable.
Did prefer the Premium carbons over them, though. Just because I like wood.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Although the Kaya limbs are OK they are not as good as the SF Premium Carbon Limbs. The SF Premium carbon limbs at 189.00
are about 4-5 FPS faster and the quality is far superior to the Kaya limbs. I have used both and finally just use the SF Premium Carbons.
Just my two cents, Regards
Norman


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

baller - 

A lot may be personal preferences, the first thing to mention is that those Samick Privilege limbs are actually pretty darn good. 
Limited experience with Kayas, the little I've had wasn't good, but that was several years ago.

Pretty much sworn off Hoyt limbs. 

The SF Premium Carbon are nice limbs, but shoot about the same as the SF Premium glass limbs, at least in the testing I've done, and both are pretty much on par with the Samicks. So, if you don't need the red logo (instead of yellow) on the lower limb, you could save some money. 

Upgrading limbs, not just because of weight really depends on you shooting well enough to exploit the subtle differences in the higher (and I mean HIGHER) priced stuff.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you looked into Uukha's?


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just upgrade from the SF Premiums 38# med to SF Premium Carbons 42# long. So far I like them.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I hate to put this on a thread..but. I longer trust kaya limbs... Ive had a set of Tomcats twist, a set of Vperfs twist and fail, and now just recently a set of K7's twist(all with in the last 8 months). Now i must say if you contact Freddie from Kaya in Korea he is fantastic and had sent me new limbs in less than 2 weeks on the last failure and was a pleasure to deal with. Dealing with great tree (Us distributor) was not so great as i was told it was possible it is my fault the limbs were failing and was questioned about my skill setting up a bow in an email. Not so happy about that..They had me send a set back to make sure it wasnt my fault somehow and then 3 weeks later sent me a set. When i asked the outcome of their findings, they told me they never bothered to look. Funny i received a set from Korea faster than a Set that was instock(Verified) in Eastern USA. However they are Beautiful to look at! Im trying to firgure out how to make bow racks out of them for the wall in my house.

I will not contact again about getting new limbs for these k7's as im done with Kaya for now, and do not want new ones...

Samick i have had and were great limbs even at the Base level Samick Universals. A National Championship was won in the indoors this year with Samick Universals. Must be good!

In my humble opinion Mk Korea is the best limb on the market at this point. Everything ive seen from them has been amazing quality and unmatched in how smooth and quite they are. I currently use Mk Mach 3 Foam/carbon.


----------



## drn (Mar 27, 2007)

Bull.



Humdinger said:


> I hate to put this on a thread..but. I longer trust kaya limbs... Ive had a set of Tomcats twist, a set of Vperfs twist and fail, and now just recently a set of K7's twist(all with in the last 8 months). Now i must say if you contact Freddie from Kaya in Korea he is fantastic and had sent me new limbs in less than 2 weeks on the last failure and was a pleasure to deal with. Dealing with great tree (Us distributor) was not so great as i was told it was possible it is my fault the limbs were failing and was questioned about my skill setting up a bow in an email. Not so happy about that..They had me send a set back to make sure it wasnt my fault somehow and then 3 weeks later sent me a set. When i asked the outcome of their findings, they told me they never bothered to look. Funny i received a set from Korea faster than a Set that was instock(Verified) in Eastern USA. However they are Beautiful to look at! Im trying to firgure out how to make bow racks out of them for the wall in my house.
> 
> I will not contact again about getting new limbs for these k7's as im done with Kaya for now, and do not want new ones...
> 
> ...


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

drn said:


> Bull.


Which part is Bull? Do you want to see the Email From Great Tree? Or Would you like to see PIctures of the Vperf and K7's that i still have sitting here.. And perhaps would you like to see the receipts to prove this all happened in the time frame i stated...?

Would you like a Picture of the Bow with samick limbs on the bow at the National Indoor along with the scores?

Or are you stating my humble opinion about the Mk Korea Limbs is Bull?

I dont state anything in Person or On here that is not true... I have no reason to lie and only posted this here as the Thread asked for opinions on these limbs.. SO i stated what "MY" experience was with them along with the Distributor interaction I had. Period!

ALso if you have evidence that my above statement is "BULL". Let hear it..


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Pay no attention to drn's opinions. He only comes by here every once in a while when he's feeling ornery. Moderators have deleted half his posts.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

TER said:


> Pay no attention to drn's opinions. He only comes by here every once in a while when he's feeling ornery. Moderators have deleted half his posts.


:thumbs_up 

I looked his last few posts up after i responded and quickly realized exactly that.. Thank you


----------

